# Worth buying gasket for Rec Tec?



## Whistle (May 29, 2018)

I'm curious how well does the lid seal on the Rec Tec RT-700 grill?

I've seen a few people on other grills using a gasket on their pellet grills and was wondering, would it be worth it to buy a roll of the Fireblack smoker gasket for the RT 700?


----------



## daveomak (May 29, 2018)

Why do you think you need a gasket ???   Is smoke pouring out the lid ??


----------



## Whistle (May 29, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Why do you think you need a gasket ???   Is smoke pouring out the lid ??


I didn't say I did need one. I'm still waiting to take delivery on my RT 700.

As I stated I have seen others add such a gasket due to heat and smoke retention. I'm asking if that's needed or suggested for the RT 700. ;)


----------



## bdskelly (May 29, 2018)

I do not have any on mine and really believe they wouldn’t be of much value. I get some leakage around the hinge points but very minor. B


----------



## Lookn4u (May 31, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> I do not have any on mine and really believe they wouldn’t be of much value. I get some leakage around the hinge points but very minor. B



What he said ^^^^^^^^


----------

